# Feedback on latest Work in Progress



## benanderson (Jan 18, 2013)

Evening all! I've been on a music hiatus for a good two years now. My last what I would consider proper production was way back in late 2010. So I'm getting back into the swing of things with so much gusto I may pull a muscle. I started this track just before christmas and I've been messing with it on and off since then but I pulled my finger out today and kicked it into high gear.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9719669/

Let me know what you all think.

-Ben


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 18, 2013)

As I'm not really as good as you yet, I don't feel as if I'm quailified to say anything, but I find that there's a lack of an introduction. It begins very abruptly.


----------



## benanderson (Jan 18, 2013)

Raptros said:


> As I'm not really as good as you yet, I don't feel as if I'm quailified to say anything, but I find that there's a lack of an introduction. It begins very abruptly.



The full demo is 5 minutes long, I chopped off the rather long intro for the sake of the preview.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 18, 2013)

I've not listened to it, and I'm not going to bother to.

Simply, it's pointless to ask for feedback on a partial musical piece. A song can be made or destroyed with any part of the song itself. To critique and provide good feedback needs a full composition. Simple as that.


----------



## benanderson (Jan 18, 2013)

Smelge said:


> I've not listened to it, and I'm not going to bother to.
> 
> Simply, it's pointless to ask for feedback on a partial musical piece. A song can be made or destroyed with any part of the song itself. To critique and provide good feedback needs a full composition. Simple as that.



Someone has issues. :/

I want feedback on what there is so far on the production level.


----------

